# UFC 72: Victory



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone going to watch this?

I certainly don't want to buy this card, so were going to see it at BDubs.

My bet:

Franklin vs. Okami:

Okami wins via takedown and GnP. (If Franklin does win and proves me wrong, I bet it will be by a TKO or KO.

The rest of the card.....who knows? LOL. I don't know most of these guys.


----------

